# setting up apache on intranet, non standard port 80 settings



## androm31 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hoping to set up a freebsd box on a network with a micro soft small business server on it that runs exchange for the domain (don't groan too loudly guys!) and a kind of intranet called 'companyweb'.

I'm not too comfortable with using this as a web development for a team of folk on this network, I'd prefer to use what I'm familiar with, php and apache on FreeBSD.  The network hardware is all pretty standard. 

My question is whether to set up apache to run not on port 80, to make it accessible from outside the network if necessary? Cos the machine will have its own ip address, presumeably there wouldn't be any problem running another webserver on the lan and using port 80?  

Internally its a mycompany.local  domain name system. I could give it a static ip but would be nice if other machines could find the machine by hostname.  Anyone know of any probs doing this? If I don't use port 80 do I have to append the port I do use onto the urls?

many thanks


----------



## SirDice (Apr 22, 2010)

androm31 said:
			
		

> Internally its a mycompany.local  domain name system. I could give it a static ip but would be nice if other machines could find the machine by hostname.  Anyone know of any probs doing this?


Just add the correct records to your DNS. Servers should always have a static IP.



> If I don't use port 80 do I have to append the port I do use onto the urls?


Yes.


----------

